# Problems with my first looped tubeset



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I gave my first attempt at a looped (double) tube set yesterday. I thought I got it set up right. I’m short draw with about a 6” active length. I measured out 6” from the pouch to the forks as I would have with bands. I was trying to shoot 7/16 steels and using SS 2040 tubing. According to the package this would have been on the weaker end since it stated that it was best for 3/8-7/16. I thought it might be better to start there. The next highest one up was 1842 which said 7/16-1/2”. I drew it back at ten yards and the ammo flopped out of my sling, hitting the ground about 3/4 of the way to my catchbox and bouncing in. Was my error here the tube selection? I had problems finding any good tube tying videos for looped tubes both here or on YouTube, so I just tied it at the pouch the same way I would have for bands, passing both ends through the pouch, folding over, prestretch and tying off, then slipping the other end through the holes in my torque. I’m not entirely sure where I went wrong. Thanks


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Didja try shooting the 3/8” steel as well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Didja try shooting the 3/8” steel as well?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, got angry and cut the tubes off. It..wasn’t my finest moment.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Had a bit of one of these.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Yea I know that guy. Honestly my elastic experiments are pretty iffy. However my 2040 looped tube sets are only for 9mm steel and they shoot like a pro. This setup ‘found me’ as they are the stock set that comes with the SPS Performance. I copied the setup with 1632 in double loops and a pseudo loop to shoot 9mm clay ammo and have been fussing over the length to get a flat trajectory with a short pull anchor. Clay is really light and sometimes has a direction of its own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

I’ll mess around with it some more. Sounds like I was definitely under-tubed.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> This setup ‘found me’ as they are the stock set that comes with the SPS Performance.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve been seeing a lot of references to the SPS lately. Someone had a killer olive drab one that I was drooling over. What does SPS stand for and where can I get one?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

One shot and done, huh?
Well, I'm okay with that. 
You can always say you tried tubes (kinda) and they just didn't work for you. 
I really like 2040 tubes, especially Dankung's. ( I also like their 1030s, 1632s, and 1842s.)
I use the 2040s for 3/8 and 1/2-inch steel set up as singles for either a 36-inch or 56-inch draw. The 3/8 shoots flat, the 1/2 has enough arc that I aim a couple inches higher. I'm okay with that, too. I generally cut them for 1/4 my draw length. Yes, I'm a slacker. 
So if that's Dankung (or GZK) latex, shoot me a price for what you have left, and I will end these trials and tribulations, my friend.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

KawKan said:


> One shot and done, huh?
> Well, I'm okay with that.
> You can always say you tried tubes (kinda) and they just didn't work for you.
> I really like 2040 tubes, especially Dankung's. ( I also like their 1030s, 1632s, and 1842s.)
> ...


lol thanks Ray. No I’m not done. I think I was just done for that day lol. I might try singles actually although I’m a bit confused with how to attach them through the hole in my torque. I guess I would need to make a semi tapered set kind of? Or just tie off a couple loops to slip in the holes. I could always wrap and tuck them on, but it seems like a shame when the torque has those nice holes in it. Just trying to get it all figured out, ya know? Yesterday just wasn’t my day. And I’m running Simpleshot black tubes.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Sandstorm said:


> I’ve been seeing a lot of references to the SPS lately. Someone had a killer olive drab one that I was drooling over. What does SPS stand for and where can I get one?


Wow. I am not sure what the SPS stands for?! I believe that SPS puts his marketing time into his Facebook page but search for SPS Performance Catapults and follow the bread crumbs. I was lucky to be connected to this frame from a couple of members who are devout SPS followers. P.S.—-you might be referring to my own shooter…..?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> Wow. I am not sure what the SPS stands for?! I believe that SPS puts his marketing time into his Facebook page but search for SPS Performance Catapults and follow the bread crumbs. I was lucky to be connected to this frame from a couple of members who are devout SPS followers. P.S.—-you might be referring to my own shooter…..?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, yep, that’s the one alright. I love that thing!! And sounds good. Looks like a lot of these guys are on Facebook. I gave up all social media (this forum is the only exception) about a year and a half ago for personal beliefs I won’t get into here, but it looks like I might have to make another account just to see all the cool slings out there. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Sandstorm said:


> lol thanks Ray. No I’m not done. I think I was just done for that day lol. I might try singles actually although I’m a bit confused with how to attach them through the hole in my torque. I guess I would need to make a semi tapered set kind of? Or just tie off a couple loops to slip in the holes. I could always wrap and tuck them on, but it seems like a shame when the torque has those nice holes in it. Just trying to get it all figured out, ya know? Yesterday just wasn’t my day. And I’m running Simpleshot black tubes.


Oh by the way Ray I ran across yours and also Treefork’s YouTube channel by accident last night. Pretty cool, I didn’t know either of you were on there.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

If you are into the SPS and want to avoid facebook there is a website too: Performance Catapults® 

2040 is a bit light for 7/16 but that just mean shorten them a bit in my experience. also with the Simple Shot Torque you can set the single tubes up to shoot ttf if you are interested let me know and I will post a pic or two to show how it is done


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Why not try pseudo-cones instead of full loops? I have two years ago abandoned loop groups, pseudo-cones are more comfortable for shooting and give a decent increase in speed, the chronograph will not let you lie!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Heck I’ll try both. They sent me enough tubing to wrap around my house I’m pretty sure


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Looped tubes will last forever. I would suggest 3/8" steel for full looped 2040s but you can get more speed with puedo tapers and get a lighter draw weight. But tapers won't last near as long as looped tubes. Also you might try maxing out the looped tube set. In my opinion tubes work best when maxed out.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> Looped tubes will last forever. I would suggest 3/8" steel for full looped 2040s but you can get more speed with puedo tapers and get a lighter draw weight. But tapers won't last near as long as looped tubes. Also you might try maxing out the looped tube set. In my opinion tubes work best when maxed out.


Great! Thanks for the advice! I’m going to give this another go tomorrow.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

No, no, no! The SPS is amazing but NOT amazing enough to log back onto Facebook! Drop a line into the WANTED section of the Classifieds instead. I know that there is an SPS out there with your name on it!


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

MOJAVE MO said:


> No, no, no! The SPS is amazing but NOT amazing enough to long back onto Facebook! Drop a line into the WANTED section of the Classifieds instead. I know that there is an SPS out there with your name on it!


Haha ahh so you understand . I think you’re right Mo, I’ll give the forum classifieds a go the next time I get some extra cash.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Glad you're going to give tubes another try. 
I haven't tried Simple-Shot tubes, but I've heard good reports.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

It sounds like you need to find out the maximum stretch ratio on your tubes first. ATO has a good video on this, you can use an inch scale or metric, it doesn't matter. I find and use the maximum stretch ratio on every band and tube before I set it up on my slingshots. I have some bands that work out at 800%, which could easily be the problem here.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> It sounds like you need to find out the maximum stretch ratio on your tubes first. ATO has a good video on this, you can use an inch scale or metric, it doesn't matter. I find and use the maximum stretch ratio on every band and tube before I set it up on my slingshots. I have some bands that work out at 800%, which could easily be the problem here.


Thanks Reed that makes perfect sense considering what was happening. I’ll go have a look and see how it’s done. I’m wondering if SS tube numbers use the same system as dankung tubes. It looks I’ve entered a whole new dimension of the slingshot world lol. I’m game though.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

KawKan said:


> Glad you're going to give tubes another try.
> I haven't tried Simple-Shot tubes, but I've heard good reports.


Thanks Ray. At this point, if it has to do with slingshots I’m all in. Mild, can’t get the damn thing to work, temper tantrums aside


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Thanks for the help guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Valery said:


> Why not try pseudo-cones instead of full loops? I have two years ago abandoned loop groups, pseudo-cones are more comfortable for shooting and give a decent increase in speed, the chronograph will not let you lie!


Hey Valery, by pseudo cones are you referring to semi tapered tubes? Just so I know that we’re on the same page. Must be.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Oh, yep, that’s the one alright. I love that thing!! And sounds good. Looks like a lot of these guys are on Facebook. I gave up all social media (this forum is the only exception) about a year and a half ago for personal beliefs I won’t get into here, but it looks like I might have to make another account just to see all the cool slings out there. Thanks for the info.


 I kinda slowed my FB activity down . I am easily misunderstood and have NO filter {Im working on it though{ , so I dont post too much there now.But its fun to watch sometimes


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SteveJ said:


> I kinda slowed my FB activity down . I am easily misunderstood and have NO filter {Im working on it though{ , so I dont post too much there now.But its fun to watch sometimes


It just wasn’t for me. Too much ego and I didn’t like the cross app tracking. And other things…Compared to that nonsense, this forum is a dream.


----------



## Valery (Jan 2, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Hey Valery, by pseudo cones are you referring to semi tapered tubes?


Yes.


----------

